# Gearing reco?-Fuji cross frame



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

I just bought a new Fuji cyclocross frame and need to build the drivetrain. I will be using the bike on local trails (some steep hills) as well as a little commuting and getting to and from the trails. Might do a few cross races too. I am trying to figure out a good set up for cranks, cassette, and derailleur. I am not a great climber and have knee problems sometimes. I am wondering what would be a good gearing combo for this bike. I want something that allows me to climb ok. I also don't want to spend a lot of $$. It seems that different frames are designed around different crank choices. Also, it seems some crank/cassette combos can result in shitty chainline and bad shifting. 

- Would a triple work on this frame?

- I was thinking a standard road crank (105 or Ultegra) with a mountain cassette and mtb derailleur would be affordable.

- Is there an affordable compact or cyclocross crankset and if so, what would be a good cassette/derailleur to match?

Thanks


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

sfrider said:


> I just bought a new Fuji cyclocross frame and need to build the drivetrain. I will be using the bike on local trails (some steep hills) as well as a little commuting and getting to and from the trails. Might do a few cross races too. I am trying to figure out a good set up for cranks, cassette, and derailleur. I am not a great climber and have knee problems sometimes. I am wondering what would be a good gearing combo for this bike. I want something that allows me to climb ok. I also don't want to spend a lot of $$. It seems that different frames are designed around different crank choices. Also, it seems some crank/cassette combos can result in shitty chainline and bad shifting.
> 
> - Would a triple work on this frame?
> 
> ...


You can make pretty much anything work... 

I'd say either try and find some Ritchey/FSA/TA/etc. 110mm cranks and just run a double up front. You can go down as small as a 32-4T middle ring. Add a pie-plate cassette and you're good to go.

Most cross bikes I've ever seen have been serious frankenbikes. You run whatcha can find for cheap by hitting ebay, the classifieds here, or your local guys' leftovers. I've been slowly making my cross bike XTR. XT works, as does 105. You don't particularly wanna run top of the line stuff 'cause its probably gonna get bashed on pretty good.

Look at the thread with the cross pics and you'll get an idea what the guys around here have done.

HTH,

M


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*you can pretty much anything..*

I use my bike for commuting and trial riding. Im using a MTB cxrankset that i had with 105 F & R derailers, ultegra barcons and a 11-28 cassette. The MTB triple rocks for trail riding but on the road i do kinda come up short on gears but its no biggie.

Nashbar makes a compact road set that sells for $100. THe only thing is that youll want to change out the 50T outter ring for something smaller. At the same time a 03' LX MTB crankset and 105 BB can be had for $100 if you shop.


----------



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

*road crank with mtb cassette?*



sfrider said:


> I just bought a new Fuji cyclocross frame and need to build the drivetrain. I will be using the bike on local trails (some steep hills) as well as a little commuting and getting to and from the trails. Might do a few cross races too. I am trying to figure out a good set up for cranks, cassette, and derailleur. I am not a great climber and have knee problems sometimes. I am wondering what would be a good gearing combo for this bike. I want something that allows me to climb ok. I also don't want to spend a lot of $$. It seems that different frames are designed around different crank choices. Also, it seems some crank/cassette combos can result in shitty chainline and bad shifting.
> 
> - Would a triple work on this frame?
> 
> ...


I want something that will shift decently. Would a standard road double work with an mtb cassette? Would I just use an mtb rear derailleur to make sure it can hadle the range?


----------



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

*Triple?*



sfrider said:


> I just bought a new Fuji cyclocross frame and need to build the drivetrain. I will be using the bike on local trails (some steep hills) as well as a little commuting and getting to and from the trails. Might do a few cross races too. I am trying to figure out a good set up for cranks, cassette, and derailleur. I am not a great climber and have knee problems sometimes. I am wondering what would be a good gearing combo for this bike. I want something that allows me to climb ok. I also don't want to spend a lot of $$. It seems that different frames are designed around different crank choices. Also, it seems some crank/cassette combos can result in shitty chainline and bad shifting.
> 
> - Would a triple work on this frame?
> 
> ...


Would there be clearance or chainline issues if I used an mtb or road triple crank? I have a 2002 XTR crankset I was thinking of using.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*Sure would*

a compact double would get you a 34T inner ring. That combined with a MTB cassette would get you up pretty much anything. i use my middle 32T ring the most and that combined withthe 11-28 cassette works well.


----------



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

*standard road double w/ mtb cassette?*



jrm said:


> a compact double would get you a 34T inner ring. That combined with a MTB cassette would get you up pretty much anything. i use my middle 32T ring the most and that combined withthe 11-28 cassette works well.


What about a standard road double with a mtb cassette? Standard doubles are a lot easier to find cheap than a compact. Also, would I have to use an mtb rear derailleur if I uses an mtb cassette? I'm thinking I can find a used or discounted Shimano 105/Ultegra double crankset.


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

That is the option I just switched to. Ultegra 53/39, XT long cage rear derailler and SRAM 9.0 11-34 cassette. It gives me virtually the same climbing gear as the 50/40/30:11-27 road triple I was using before, without the hassle.

You will most likely need an MTB rear derailler to use an MTB cassette. Some people manage with a road derailler and up to a 30T cog, but for 32 or 34 I think you are stuck.

The Nashbar compact crank for $70 is hard to ignore though. . .


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

czardonic said:


> That is the option I just switched to. Ultegra 53/39, XT long cage rear derailler and SRAM 9.0 11-34 cassette. It gives me virtually the same climbing gear as the 50/40/30:11-27 road triple I was using before, without the hassle.
> 
> You will most likely need an MTB rear derailler to use an MTB cassette. Some people manage with a road derailler and up to a 30T cog, but for 32 or 34 I think you are stuck.
> 
> The Nashbar compact crank for $70 is hard to ignore though. . .


NOTE: Based on 172.5mm crank arm and 32mm tire size.

I'd go with a 48 big ring. A 48x11 = 117" and 53x12 = 119". So running the 48/39 with a 11-34 is about like running a 53/39 with a 12-27 as far as the big gear goes. In other words, you probably won't run out of gears on the descents. Also, if you are racing, I claim that you will NEVER use a 53x11, let alone a 48x11.

I think MShaw have frankencomponented an Xtergra using an Ultegra mech and an XT cage. Perhaps he can chime in on performance?


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Gripped said:


> I think MShaw have frankencomponented an Xtergra using an Ultegra mech and an XT cage. Perhaps he can chime in on performance?


My franken-derailleur is basically a short-cage XT now. The cage from the Ultegra bolted right on. 

I wish I could say I did it, but I'm skeert to unbolt the darn thing and try and get it back together... My friend Vic did the job. 

Just as a note: an XTR derailleur WILL NOT work with a Dura Ace cage to make an XTR-Achee mutant. 

I went out riding last night with Lisa and some of her friends. They were all on either DS or shocked mtn bikes. I was out on the cross bike. Bike shifted flawlessly with my 34-46 chainrings and 12-26t cassette. ATP rides about the same gears with a 28t large cog and he don't have issues neither. (then again, he's a Luddite and uses barcons...)

The most fun I have on the cross bike is riding where the mtn bikes go. They're always amazed that I can ride the cross as fast as I can... Little do they know!

HTH,

M


----------

